# Herbst und Kostenloses Hdro



## Nebulous (12. August 2010)

Heey Ho ... frage muss man die CD´s trotzdem kaufen für Hdro wenn es im Herbst kostenlos wird?... oder kann man es dann Runterladen?


----------



## McDamn (12. August 2010)

Sollte man auch runterladen können, die derzeitige Client Version kann man sich ja auch runterladen wenn man Trial Acc hat.
Die Erweiterungen muss man aber kaufen oder ich glaub im Ingame Shop kann man sich die auch besorgen.


----------



## Gustav Gans (12. August 2010)

Du kannst auch jetzt schon eine Trialversion runterladen. Wenn es F2P wird, wird mit Sicherheit der Link schneller zu finden sein und die Version so zu laden sein. Aber wenn du dir die Version von Schatten von Angmar kaufst kannst du zumindest die ersten Gebiete mit allen Questen spielen, wenn ich die Info richtig im Kopf habe. Näheres im Sticky von Vetaro. Die Version SoA Gibt es glaube ich schon für etwas über 5,- €.


----------



## Nebulous (12. August 2010)

hab huete nämlich son special edition gesehn für 20 euro mit schatten und minen und so extra items ..l. dachte dann mir das zu kaufen und dann die 3. erweiterung so neben bei kaufen


----------



## Vetaro (12. August 2010)

Also meine Spar-Empfehlung ist, auch in Angesicht von F2P: Kauft euch das Spiel und die Erweiterung im Laden, in der normalsten und billigen version die's gibt. Die extra-Items sind unnötig und bringen nichts. Ansonsten einfach erstmal nichts kaufen - das sollte euch schonmal weit bringen.


----------



## Terlian (13. August 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/163572-zahlungsart-bevorzugen/
ist eine Auflistung zu finden.

Da die Preise sich nicht so viel geben, man bei der Anniverary Edition 15 weitere Tage und ein Pferd ab Level 15 drin hat, und bei der Special Edition der Mine auch noch 2 Extra Monate Spielzeit mit drin sind, kann man da nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Tigrexx (13. August 2010)

Ich habe mir bei Amazon die ersten 2 Erweiterungen gekauft,beide kosteten 1,99€ Originalverpackt!!

Und wenn man den Code eingibt um das Addon zu Insterlieren,bekommt man sogar noch 45 Tage kosteloses spielen dazu! xD


----------



## Casp (13. August 2010)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bei Amazon die ersten 2 Erweiterungen gekauft,beide kosteten 1,99€ Originalverpackt!!
> 
> Und wenn man den Code eingibt um das Addon zu Insterlieren,bekommt man sogar noch 45 Tage kosteloses spielen dazu! xD



Du meinst sicher 19,99€, oder?


----------



## MonsterSquad (13. August 2010)

Die ersten 2 Erweiterungen? Ich dachte es gibt nur 2 und Düsterwald kann man im Laden nicht kaufen sondern nur digital. 

Oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## Tigrexx (13. August 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher 19,99€, oder?





Nein ich meine 1,99€ ^^

Hatte es mir vorgestern bestellt und heute bekommen xD

Der preis von "Die Minen von moria" liegt im moment bei 1,09€ Original verpackt!


----------



## Vetaro (14. August 2010)

Er hat recht!

Solltet ihr freunde haben, die sich nie so sicher waren: _Jetzt_ wäre die Zeit, um sie dazu anzustacheln - oder ihnen scrubs-mäßig ein Geschenk zu machen.


----------



## xxhajoxx (14. August 2010)

Hallo,
habe mir Anfang der Woche auch bei Amazon das Spiel geholt. SoA hat bei mir 2.37€ in der Anniversery Version und Minen 1.25€ gekostet. dazu kamen noch 3 euro Versand


----------



## MonsterSquad (14. August 2010)

Also wenn ich auf deine Links klick Vetaro, steht bei mir im Browser das Schatten von Angmar 3.99 Euro kostet und Minen von Moria 3.75 Euro.


----------



## rocksor (14. August 2010)

Nebulous schrieb:


> muss man die CD´s trotzdem kaufen für Hdro wenn es im Herbst kostenlos wird?... oder kann man es dann Runterladen?



Wie du selbst schon festgestellt hast wird das Spiel kostenlos, in nem Laden was kaufen ist nicht kostenlos. 
Daraus folgt -> man kann es runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (14. August 2010)

MonsterSquad schrieb:


> Also wenn ich auf deine Links klick Vetaro, steht bei mir im Browser das Schatten von Angmar 3.99 Euro kostet und Minen von Moria 3.75 Euro.



Ja, und weiter unten steht klein "Neu für 1,14", wenn man's von anderen händlern als direkt amazon kauft.


----------



## Vampless (14. August 2010)

denkt ihr das kostet im laden mehr?


----------



## Terlian (14. August 2010)

Ja, in einem normalen Laden wird es wohl teurer sein als auf Amazon.


----------



## Vampless (14. August 2010)

und denkt ihr das es mehr als 15 euro kostet minen von moria + schatten von angmar?


----------



## Vetaro (14. August 2010)

Ich denke, ein normaler Laden wird diese Spiele ab einem gewissen Preis nicht mehr führen - und bei deiner Preisrange ist das definitiv der Fall.

Falls du z.B. jung bist und noch keinen amazon-zugang hast: Sprich mit deinen eltern, 2 € + versand werden die schon durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Vampless (14. August 2010)

Yo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke (;
Ich werd wahrscheinlich normale Schatten von Angmar version kaufen!
die kostet 7,49€+ Versand, dieser beträgt 4,97€
Und die Standart Version von Minen von Moria die kostet
3,75€+ Versand, dieser steht aber irgendwie nicht dabei^^


----------



## Telkir (14. August 2010)

Das derzeitige Problem mit der Kaufversion in der Beta ist, dass man nur auf Premium-User hochgestuft wird und nicht etwa alle Gebiete bis Angmar freigeschaltet bekommt, wenn man die Standardedition für seinen Account freischaltet. Man erhält lediglich mehr Charakterslots und ein höheres Goldlimit. Weder sind mehr Eigenschaften-Slots noch alle Quest-Gebiete freigeschaltet, auch nicht innerhalb der freien Spielzeit der Kaufversion. Wohlgemerkt, das ist in der US-Beta derzeit so. 

Ich hoffe, am Mittwoch auf der gamescom 2010 mehr von den Codemasters Leuten zu diesem Thema zu erfahren.


----------



## Terlian (14. August 2010)

Erm, sollte man nicht mit laufender Spielzeit eigentlich ebenso als VIP gelten, wie auch die LTA Spieler, und erst nach Ablauf dieser Spielzeit auf Premium fallen, aber dabei alles was man "gekauft" hat auch behalten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigrexx (14. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> denkt ihr das kostet im laden mehr?




Eine Erweiterung kostet bei uns im Medimax 19,99€ würde mal sagen, das ich ne menge geld gespart hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (14. August 2010)

Terlian, nach der _Logik_ solltest du durch den Kauf der Vollversion und Moria zugriff auf alle Quests und Dungeons in Eriador und Moria haben, ausserdem legendäre Waffen, +2 Charakterslots durch Premium, +2 Charakterslots durch Moria, Zugriff auf Runenbewahrer und Hüter usw.

Es würde Abzockmäßig sinn machen, wenn all Spiel-Vollversionen jetzt entwertet würden (d.H. man für die Vollversion _nur_ Premium-User wird aber keine Questgebiete bekommt) - dann würde man die Spielgebiete entweder teuer kaufen oder ein Abo erstellen (das dann Vollversion + Moria + Düsterwald beinhaltet). 	Das ist aber reine spekulation.


----------



## Terlian (14. August 2010)

Na ja, muss man wohl weiter abwarten was dazu noch offizielles geschrieben wird...


----------



## Vampless (14. August 2010)

war jetzt in der stadt. hab mir die standart version für 4,80 gekauft.
nun wollt ich fragen ob ich bei der account erstellung wirklich meine telefonnummer angeben muss?
und brauche ich die minen von moria um es spielen zu können?


----------



## Vetaro (14. August 2010)

Nein du brauchst die Minen nicht.

Und ich würde entweder solche Sachen einfach weglassen - zu meiner zeit wollten die das nicht wissen - oder was falsches schreiben. Du wirst nämlich definitiv nicht von codemasters _angerufen_, wenn die was von dir wollen.

Höchstens von der WAZ, die dir ein Testabo anbieten wollen oder so...


----------



## Vampless (14. August 2010)

hm oke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie sind bei mir keine 30 Tage dabei :S
wo find ich die wenn vorhanden?


----------



## Vetaro (14. August 2010)

Die findest du, wenn du in deinem Account eine Zahlungsart angibst - und zwar "einmalzahlung" gametime card -> Ich bezahle später.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das tatsächlich so heisst, weil ich diese optionen nicht gezeigt bekomme. Falls das tatsächlich die Lösung für dein Problem ist, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn du screenshots von den optionen machen könntest. 

Ich würde das dann nämlich gerne in die gesamtübersicht übernehmen - gefühlt jeder 2. hat das Problem.


----------



## Vampless (14. August 2010)

hab auf zahlungsoption gamecard geklickt dann hat sich die seite aufgehängt ich reloade und dann war ich wieder auf der start seite,
also musste nicht irgendwie auf zahle später oder so..
wurde direkt auf startseite weiter geleitet und die sieht so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (14. August 2010)

Ich hoffe der Doppelpost ist erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil ich hab da ma ne frage.
weil ich aktualisiere grade das spiel auf die version 3.00
was ist da der unterschied zwischen den optionen wie man es runterlädt?
hab die letzte möglichkeit genommen ohne des von einem anderen hoster zu laden also gamershell oder so.
und auf welchem server spielst du vetaro?


----------



## Vetaro (14. August 2010)

Sehr gut, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (14. August 2010)

bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab dich mal in icq geaddet...hoffe das stört nicht xD


----------



## Vetaro (14. August 2010)

Ist kein problem, die Nummer ist eh inaktuell seit Icq sie eines tages als nichtexistent anerkannte *g*

EDIT: weil das in den letzten monaten schon 2 leute interessiert hat, hab ich die nummer aktualisiert.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> Das derzeitige Problem mit der Kaufversion in der Beta ist, dass man nur auf Premium-User hochgestuft wird und nicht etwa alle Gebiete bis Angmar freigeschaltet bekommt, wenn man die Standardedition für seinen Account freischaltet. Man erhält lediglich mehr Charakterslots und ein höheres Goldlimit. Weder sind mehr Eigenschaften-Slots noch alle Quest-Gebiete freigeschaltet, auch nicht innerhalb der freien Spielzeit der Kaufversion. Wohlgemerkt, das ist in der US-Beta derzeit so.
> 
> Ich hoffe, am Mittwoch auf der gamescom 2010 mehr von den Codemasters Leuten zu diesem Thema zu erfahren.



Wenn ich mir die Codemasters-Info-Seite durchlese wird das wohl so auch für Europa kommen:



> Ich habe mein Abonnement vor einiger Zeit beendet. Kann ich mein Konto als Freier Spieler benutzen? Werde ich Zugang zu allem haben wie zuvor auch?
> (Last updated: 27-07-2010 09:26:42)Als ein ehemaliger Abonnent oder Kunde von HdRO könnt ihr jederzeit zurückkommen und euch dem Kampf um Mittelerde wieder anschließen. Ihr werdet den Status eines Premium Spielers erhalten und ihr könnt euch beim Spiel anmelden. Als Premium Spieler werdet ihr Zugang zu den Vorteilen haben, die hier beschrieben sind.



Und Premium-Status schließt ja erst einmal nicht alle Quest-Gebiete ein. Eigentlich bedeutet das ja dann, dass ich als ehemaliger zahlender Spieler und Käufer der Haupt-Version nicht Zugriff auf alle Quests habe. Zumindest, wenn ich das so richtig verstehe


----------



## Vetaro (15. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Codemasters-Info-Seite durchlese wird das wohl so auch für Europa kommen:



Bloß dass der punkt den du da zitiert hast nichts mit dem zu tun hat, wovon wir reden und uns also auch nicht weiter bringt.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (15. August 2010)

Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn man seinen alten Account reaktiviert und dann aber Free2Play ohne Abo weiterspielen möchte. Ich habe nämlich jetzt für einen Monat reaktiviert und schon einiges geschafft. Mein Pferdchen hab ich auch. Wird alles gelöscht oder muss ich für das Free2Play sogar extra einen neuen Account erstellen?


----------



## Vetaro (15. August 2010)

Nein, natürlich nicht, keine Sorge.

Der F2P-Wechsel funktioniert nach dem Prinzip "Wir nehmen euch nichts weg, jetzt beruhigt euch endlich gottverdammt".
Alles was du jetzt besitzt, wirst du auch weiterhin haben - da du ein Abo hast nehme ich an dass du mindestens die Vollversion des Spiels besitzt - du wirst also auch zugriff auf alle Regionen und Inhalte bis level 50 haben.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (15. August 2010)

Wenn ich das verstehe, dann werde ich auch mal gelegentlich ein abo zwischendurch abschließen können und auch dass die aufgestiegenden level über 50 bei abgelaufenden abo bestehen bleiben. ich will ja nur gelegtlich einige vorzüge genießen können. ein durchlaufendes abo kann ich mir nicht leisten <--- Hartz VI

Ausserdem möchte ich ja auch die Minen spielen, weil ich den Runenbewahrer so cool finde!


----------



## Vetaro (15. August 2010)

wenn du dir die "minen von moria" erweiterung im Laden oder im ingame-store gekauft hast, ist dein maximallevel für immer mindestens 60 und du kannst für immer runenbewahrer und hüter spielen. Auf keinen fall wirst du jemals ein Level "verlieren".


----------



## Mon-Jordan (16. August 2010)

da bin ich ja beruhigt. wir sehen uns dann in den minen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (17. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Alles was du jetzt besitzt, wirst du auch weiterhin haben - da du ein Abo hast nehme ich an dass du mindestens die Vollversion des Spiels besitzt - du wirst also auch zugriff auf alle Regionen und Inhalte bis level 50 haben.


Vetaro, du verbreitest gefährlichen Schwachfug.
Jemand richtet heute seinen SvA-Account ein. Dann hat er 30 Tage VIP-Status. Wenn F2P also beispielsweise am 10.9. startet, bleibt der Spieler bis 16.9. (Ende 30 Tage) VIP. Solange hat er Zugriff auf alle Quests in Eriador. Ab 17.9. ist er Premiumspieler, wenn er kein Abo abschließt. Danach hat er nur noch Zugriff auf die Quests in den Startgebieten und die Quests, die er bereits angenommen hat. Alle anderen Quests muss er per Questpack besorgen.
Er behält aber alle Charakterslots und Kisten, die er bereits erworben hat. Also auf allen Servern 5 Dummychars anlegen :=)


----------



## R3PO (17. August 2010)

Also wen das was norei sagt stimmt ,dann is es totale abzocke . den man hat schon mal für Spiel + das abo bezahlt und jetz muss man für alle qpacks einzeln zahlen . wenn das stimmt is hdro für mich ab free2play gestorben . den wenn man die q packs einzeln kauft gibt man wahrscheinlich mehr als 13 € monatlich aus 100 pro


----------



## Vetaro (17. August 2010)

Norei, wir befinden uns aktuell in einer wissens-mäßigen Grauzone: Die Entwickler sagen, nichts, was man bereits bezahlt hat, wird einem weggenommen - aber sie haben sich noch nicht klar genug ausgedrückt, dass es definitiv aussieht.



> *Was passiert, wenn ich Schatten von Angmar, Minen von Moria und den Düsterwald bereits erworben habe? Behalte ich meine Vorteile?
> *_Ja, erworbene Vorteile - sei es nun durch die Produkte oder später durch den Shop - verliert man niemals. Ebenso wirst du automatisch zum Premium-User hochgestuft._



Da er bezahlt hat, besitzt er die vollversion des spiels. und damit sollte er auch (wenigstens bis Angmar) alle Gebiete benutzen können. Es ist aber nicht auszuschließen, dass die Entwickler bei Gelegenheit sagen "Haha, quests? Neeein, die gehören nicht dazu - ihr habt nur zugriff zu den _Gebieten_ gekauft!"


----------



## FarinHH (17. August 2010)

@R3PO

Ich lege dir folgende Lektüre ans Herz:

Deutsch FAQ was hast du als VIP/Premium oder als klassischer F2P Spieler: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/free-play-1332/416289-die-antworten-zu-euren-fragen.html
Tabelle was für nachteile ein Premium und ein F2P gegenüber einen VIP hat: http://www.lotro.com/betasignup/vipchart.html

Sprich wenn du ganz klassischer Abbonent bist, brauchst du NIX an Questpaketen kaufen oder sonstigen krims kram. Zusätzlich erhält ein VIP jeden Monat kostenlos 500 Punkte die er im Shop verbraten kann. 

Meine persönliche empfehlung: VIP (Abo Spieler oder wenn jemand vor hat länger als 2 Jahre zu spielen LTA)

Gruss

FarinHH


----------



## Kovacs (17. August 2010)

sicher sind einige Sachen nicht ganz "sauber". Bei dem Thema f2p aber, kann man zum einen dem Hersteller den Vorwurf machen, etwas vorzugaukeln, was es garnicht gibt. Für mich beschreibt "bis level 50 verlängerter Testaccount" die Sache eigtl. am besten. Denn da ist jedem bewußt, dass er eine stark eingeschränkte, eigtl. nicht spielbare Version bekommt.
Anderseits die Spieler, die sich schon ausmalen, bzw. ausrechnen, wie sie noch 5 Pfennig an der Mark sparen können und sich dann aufregen, dass man als nicht zahlender Kunde eben NICHT alles bekommt, bzw. erspielen kann.
f2p hin oder her, hdro bleibt ein Abospiel. Das f2p kann sich nur an extremst Wenigspieler oder Testuser auf dem Sprung ins abo richten. Und das der Hersteller da einen Riegel vorschiebt, jetzt einmal was kaufen, mal für einen Monat abo aktivieren und dann mit komplettem Spielinhalt lebenslang umsonst zu spielen, ist zumindest nachvollziehbar. 

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass auch die gekaufte Version des Grundspiels ohne Abo oder LTA ab Herbst nur noch die Quests des Startgebietes beinhaltet. Ab Moria als Kaufversion bin ich aber sicher, dass man damit auch die Questpacks miterwirbt (bzw. miterworben hat). Besser wäre es allerdings es jetzt anzukündigen und nicht die Kunden wieder mal vor vollendete Tatsachen stellen.
Allerdings würde ich jedem raten, seine Erwartungen an den "free" Inhalt runterzuschrauben (denn es ist kein f2p, egal was der Hersteller verspricht). Was dem heutigen Käufer noch bleibt von seinem Kauf wäre da schon interessanter. Ist denen ja einiges zuzutrauen, gutes Beispiel ist auch zurzeit das Angebot Düsterwald für ~16&#8364; inkl. der BEIDEN Erweiterungspacks, aber das Angebot Düsterwald mit nur EINEM Erweiterungspack für ~27&#8364; lassen sie drin und auch noch prominent an 1. Stelle. Und NATÜRLICH weist einen der Verkaufsassistent nicht darauf hin, das man weiter unten MEHR für mind. 10&#8364; weniger bekommt. Das ist schon sehr schlechter Stil.


----------



## Vetaro (17. August 2010)

Macht euch übrigens keine sorgen: meine gesamtübersicht wird ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, wie viel IRL-Spielzeit man mit der komplett kostenlosen version haben wird, und ich möchte auch eine einschätzung hinzufügen wieviele Turbine-Punkte pro Zeit man sich erfarmen kann.


----------



## Olfmo (17. August 2010)

Was die Turbine-Punkte angeht, die man sich ingame erspielen kann:

Da habe ich in der Beta die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man schon einige bekommt, wenn man nur normal levelt, wobei ich noch relativ schnell durchs Breeland gerannt bin und Ered Luin gar nicht gesehen hab. Bis Level 31 waren das bisher über 400, wobei ich schon durch die Einsamen Lande durch bin (GA ausgenommen), die ich mir von den Beta-Punkten gekauft hab die wir bekommen haben. Aber wenn man normal levelt kann man nebenbei gezielt ein paar Taten für jeweils 5 oder 10 Punkte abschließen - gerade die Taten für die ausgerüsteten Tugenden bieten sich an (allerdings muss man sich einige Slots für Traits auch kaufen!). Mit Scharmützeln und dem skalierbaren überarbeiteten Hügelgrab kann man so denke ich bis über Level 25 auf jeden Fall spielen und über 500 Punkte (über 700 laut Entwickleraussagen, aber man muss ja nicht jeden Mist machen^^).

Insgesamt ist es aber momentan anscheinend weitaus lukrativer, einen Monat das Abo zu bezahlen und damit einige VIP-Vorteile zu kaufen, das kostet dann einmalig Geld, dafür hat man mehrere Charakterslots, Traitslots, Taschen etc., was laut Post im amerikanischen Forum nen Gegenwert von einigen Tausend Punkten entspricht, einen Teil kann man sich auch mit bis zu 5 Charakteren erspielen, von denen man 3 behalten kann als F2P-Spieler. Wenn man sich dann 2 Questpacks leisten kann oder ein paar Scharmützel müsste es gut möglich sein - natürlich mit mehr Aufwand als ein VIP - bis Level 50 zu kommen.


----------



## Norei (17. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Da er bezahlt hat, besitzt er die vollversion des spiels. und damit sollte er auch (wenigstens bis Angmar) alle Gebiete benutzen können. Es ist aber nicht auszuschließen, dass die Entwickler bei Gelegenheit sagen "Haha, quests? Neeein, die gehören nicht dazu - ihr habt nur zugriff zu den _Gebieten_ gekauft!"


Leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr, aber ein Premiumspieler hat, wie in der Tabelle auch steht, nur Zugriff auf die Quests in den ersten drei Gebieten. Auch Taten in den Folgegebieten zählen nicht, die erwirbt man mit dem Questpack. Auch haben es einige Spieler, die als Premium testen, ingame bestätigt.
Es ist aber nicht auszuschließen, dass Turbine da noch was ändert.


----------



## Vetaro (17. August 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr, aber ein Premiumspieler hat, wie in der Tabelle auch steht, nur Zugriff auf die Quests in den ersten drei Gebieten. Auch Taten in den Folgegebieten zählen nicht, die erwirbt man mit dem Questpack.



Ja, weil davon ausgegangen wird, dass er _durch irgendwas_ Premium geworden ist, nicht durch den Kauf der Spiel-vollversion. Die Information, dass man als Premium nicht automatisch alle quests besitzt, ist also ziemlich nutzlos. Und dass man seinen Beta-account nicht mit einer spiel-vollversion aufwertet ist ja wohl klar.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (17. August 2010)

R3PO schrieb:


> Also wen das was norei sagt stimmt ,dann is es totale abzocke . den man hat schon mal für Spiel + das abo bezahlt und jetz muss man für alle qpacks einzeln zahlen . wenn das stimmt is hdro für mich ab free2play gestorben . den wenn man die q packs einzeln kauft gibt man wahrscheinlich mehr als 13 € monatlich aus 100 pro



Das ist keine Abzocke, aber in etwa der bittere Unterschied zwischen VIP und Premium und ca. 14 monatliche Euronen wert.
Ich selbst schau ob mit der Status als reiner F2P ausreicht. Wenn nicht überleg ich mir nochmals nen kurzes Abo reinzuschieben oder es gleich bleiben zu lassen. Aber Dauer HDROler werd ich bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (18. August 2010)

Eigentlich verstehe ich nur Bahnhof, weil ich mit eurem Fachgeplänkel nicht vertraut bin. Deshalb versuche ich meine Frage in Kingergatenfrsge zu stellen!

Ich habe vollversion (3 Jahre)
Ich habe Vollversion nicht mehr gespielt(1 Jahr)
Ich habe wieder angefangen.
Ich habe gestern Minen von Moria gekauft.
Ich habe jetzt Abo. 
Ich mache Abo bis Free2Play kommt.
Ab Free2Play mach ich kein Abo mehr.
Bis dahin habe ich viel Gold, viele Level und viele Gebiete.

Meine Frage: Wie werde ich weiterhin behandelt, wenn ich kein Abo mehr abschließe?

Danke für eure Antwort, denn ich bin bescheuert!!!


----------



## Vetaro (18. August 2010)

Mon-Jordan schrieb:


> Eigentlich verstehe ich nur Bahnhof, weil ich mit eurem Fachgeplänkel nicht vertraut bin. Deshalb versuche ich meine Frage in Kingergatenfrsge zu stellen!
> 
> Ich habe vollversion (3 Jahre)
> Ich habe Vollversion nicht mehr gespielt(1 Jahr)
> ...




Bin ich so schlimm? Ich dachte ich bemühe mich, so einfach wie möglich zu sein! D:

Du hast echtes Geld für das Spiel bezahlt, daher bist du Premium-Benutzer.
Du wirst 3 Charaktere zur verfügung haben, alle ihre Taschen und unendlich Gold.
Was du besitzt, wirst du behalten.


----------



## Terlian (18. August 2010)

Na nun weiss ich zumindest wie ich vor einigen Wochen auf die 11 Charakterplätze gekommen bin, mit dem F2P kann man auf 11 Plätze erweitern.
Hmpf, das stand auch mal kurz in der Account Verwaltung drin, aber war dann ebenso schnell wieder verschwunden.

Wegen dem blöden Eintrag das Abenteuerbündel zweimal gekauft, grrr, nun kann ich es noch ein drittes mal kaufen, sobald die F2P Umstellung da ist.

Egal, unterm Strich ist die F2P Geschichte noch relativ human geregelt, würde sagen, da hätte es noch viel schlimmer kommen können...


----------



## Mon-Jordan (18. August 2010)

Okay. Jetzt hab ich begriffen. man spielt also nur frei wenn man keine serien bzw codenummer besitzt. na dann kann ich mir ja für die 13€ die man normal zahlt eine Kiste Bir kaufen!


----------



## Vetaro (18. August 2010)

Mon-Jordan schrieb:


> Okay. Jetzt hab ich begriffen. man spielt also nur frei wenn man keine serien bzw codenummer besitzt.



Das, äh, verstehe ich nicht ganz, aber (nur um sicher zu gehen hier wiederholt):

Kostenlose (also "Free") Spieler sind leute, die 0,00 € für HdRO ausgegeben haben
Premium-Spieler sind solche, die irgendwann mal mindestens 0,01 € für HdRo ausgegeben haben


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (18. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Bin ich so schlimm? Ich dachte ich bemühe mich, so einfach wie möglich zu sein! D:
> 
> Du hast echtes Geld für das Spiel bezahlt, daher bist du Premium-Benutzer.
> Du wirst 3 Charaktere zur verfügung haben, alle ihre Taschen und unendlich Gold.
> Was du besitzt, wirst du behalten.


Genau
Deine Formulierung vorher erweckt eher das Empfinden, daß es so bleiben wird, als ob er das Abo weiter bezahlen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (18. August 2010)

Aso. Ich habe die Info bekommen, dass für mich als Freespieler die Minen Tonne sind, das heißt ich muss dafür bezahlen um dort questen zu dürfen bzw. können. Sollte die der Fall sein, so ist der Ausdruck Free2Play nicht gerecht. Und jetzt sagt ihr mir mal wo das Prinzip des Free2Play liegt. Oder muss man dass erst noch ausbuddeln?


----------



## Norei (18. August 2010)

Mon-Jordan schrieb:


> Aso. Ich habe die Info bekommen, dass für mich als Freespieler die Minen Tonne sind, das heißt ich muss dafür bezahlen um dort questen zu dürfen bzw. können. Sollte die der Fall sein, so ist der Ausdruck Free2Play nicht gerecht. Und jetzt sagt ihr mir mal wo das Prinzip des Free2Play liegt. Oder muss man dass erst noch ausbuddeln?



Du hast das Moria-Addon gekauft und das bleibt allen deinen Charakteren erhalten, solange du nicht einen zweiten Account zulegst. Du hast das Grundspiel gekauft und hast damit Premiumstatus und unlimitiertes Gold. Wir sind uns nicht ganz sicher, ob du auch alle Quests bis Moria hast. Ich habe es so verstanden, dass du nur die Quests im Auenland, Breeland und Ered Luin hast, Vetaro hat es so verstanden, dass du alle Quests in Eriador hast.

Free2Play bei HdRO ist im Gegensatz zu z.B. RoM darauf ausgelegt, dass du überall rumlaufen und leveln darfst, aber keine Quests mehr in höheren Gebieten bekommst. Dir wird also Content beschnitten. Bei RoM hingegen hast du den kompletten Content, du sollst aber Geld ausgeben, um in hohen Stufen vernünftig kämpfen zu können.

Ich glaube, dass reine Free2Player bei LotRO sehr selten sein werden. Viele werden zeitweise auf VIP umsteigen oder Content kaufen.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (18. August 2010)

Hätte ich doch lieber mal auf ein Life Time Abo gespart!


----------



## Norei (18. August 2010)

Mon-Jordan schrieb:


> Hätte ich doch lieber mal auf ein Life Time Abo gespart!


Damit bist du jetzt auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, es sei denn Turbine übernimmt irgendwann die europäische Fassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich denke, du kannst auch so ziemlich weit kommen. Du hast auf jedem Server 7 Slots. Nehmen wir an, du hast bis jetzt auf einem gespielt, kannst du auf mindestens 3 Servern je 7 neue Chars erstellen und dort die ersten 3 Gebiete farmen (Taten, nicht EPs). Schwupps hast du ca. 14.000 TP zum Verbraten im Shop. Das reicht für sämtliche Questpacks. Und der zeitliche Aufwand dürfte bei 4-5 Stunden pro Char liegen, vielleicht etwas mehr.


----------



## Vetaro (18. August 2010)

Frage: Wo kommt der Free to Play-Aspekt bei HdRO her?
Antwort: Ich will es mal gegenüberstellen



> "Ich bezahle nichts für HdRO, was bekomme ich dafür?"
> Früher: Nichts.
> 
> Bald: Du darfst das Spiel betreten und ohne Zeitgrenze ausprobieren. Wenn du dir die Mühe machen willst, kannst du genug Punkte verdienen, um dir Sachen im Spiel-shop zu kaufen.
> Obwohl es eine Horror-Aufgabe wäre, könntest du _alles_ im Shop kaufen, wenn du dir genug Zeit nähmest.




"Free to Play" spiele waren noch nie _Kostenlos_. Sonst hießen sie "Free".
Stranded 2 ist ein kostenloses Spiel. Selbst wenn man _wollte_, könnte man nichts dafür bezahlen.

HdRO wird ein "Eintritt Frei" Spiel - das heisst aber nicht, dass es drinnen nicht sinnvoll wäre, sich drinks zu kaufen.


----------



## Kovacs (18. August 2010)

das wollten wir ja die ganze Zeit deutlich machen:

f2p ist es und wird es nicht. Jedenfalls nicht, was man sich im ersten Moment darunter vorstellen mag oder aus den klassischen Asia Grindern gewöhnt ist. Wer also geglaubt hat, dieses Spiel als Lückenfüller für contentarme Phasen anderer Spiele nutzen zu können, ohne Ambitionen ins Endgame zu kommen, der geht einfach von falschen Tatsachen aus.
Auch wenn das Land zum reinen betreten frei sein mag (zumindest Grundspiel) sollte man sich das eher wie eine Demo vorstellen, wo man irgendwann an den Punkt kommt Vollversion (abo) kaufen oder in die Ecke legen. Man muss schon sehr viel Geduld haben und grinden und farmen bis zum Erbrechen lieben, wenn man es im reinen f2p Status genießen will. 

Und ja, trotz der echt miesen Informationspolitik und dem bitteren Beigeschmack dabei, war das LTA Angebot (zumindest stellt es sich jetzt so dar) das beste was man machen konnte, aber scheinbar haben viele auf die (vielleicht zu recht) erzürnten User gehört, die schon über ihren Anwalt ihr LTA zurückgeben lassen wollten.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (19. August 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Damit bist du jetzt auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, es sei denn Turbine übernimmt irgendwann die europäische Fassung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie ich schonmal erwähnte bin ich mit eurem Fachgeplänkel nicht vertraut. Was sind TP?


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. August 2010)

Turbinepoints. Die Shop-Währung. Mich nervt diese Megaabkürzerei manchmal auch, mach dir nix draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (19. August 2010)

> Damit bist du jetzt auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, es sei denn Turbine übernimmt irgendwann die europäische Fassung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


.

Das ist eh ne Milchmächenrechnung, die Norei da aufstellt. 4-5 Stunden für alle Taten in Ered Luin, Auenland und Breeland... versuch' es mal mit 30 Stunden, das kommt schon eher hin.

Trotzdem sollte es möglich sein, mit etwas Aufwand bis Level 50 spielen zu können, ohne Geld für das Spiel auszugeben, das habe ich ja an anderer Stelle schonmal ausgeführt.


----------



## Mon-Jordan (19. August 2010)

Wie ich glaube ich schonmal erwähnte erlaube ich mir mal zwischendurch ein Abo zu gönnen, obwohl ich ja Hartz IV - Kandidat bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In wiefern das mir was bringt weiß ich ja nicht!


----------



## Vetaro (19. August 2010)

Meine empfehlung ist: Einmal ein möglichst kurzes VIP-Abo machen (bzw. wenn du schonmal abo hattest brauchst du nichtmal das), damit du unendlich gold haben und 3 charaktere besitzen darfst.

Und wenn du die volle funktionalität des spiels extrem vermisst, kannst du das Abo erneut anschmeißen. Das hat jedenfalls die beste preis/leistung.


----------



## Kovacs (20. August 2010)

denke auch immer mal 1-2 Monate abo, paar Punkte sparen, danach auf Premium fallen lassen und evtl. mal ein Questpack für die gesammelten Punkte zukaufen, scheint die erfolgsversprechendere Strategie zu sein.
Das ja auch der Riesenvorteil an dem Modell. Bislang hieß es meist: zahlen oder ausgesperrt sein, egal wieviel ich spiele. Wenn ich eh mal eine Zeit wenig spiele kann ich einfach abo kündigen und trotzdem (evtl. auf Sparflamme) weiterspielen.


----------



## Neduras79 (20. August 2010)

Kann mir auch gut vorstellen das es so am besten geht wenn ich nicht Hardcore spielen will...

Einfach das günstige Hauptspiel+ Moria kaufen und auf Premium gestuft werden.
Dazu noch das Goldlimit weg und irgendwann mit lv 60 Düsterwald dazu.

Naja und wenn man es will halt ab und zu noch ein Questpaket oder irgendwas.

Kann mir gut vorstellen das ich auf der Schiene fahren werde.

Grüße


----------



## Mon-Jordan (20. August 2010)

Bist zum 3.09. läuft noch mein jetziges abo und dann wollte ich ja noch einen weitere monat machen, denn 2 wochen ohne spiel, weil am 10.09. Free ist, hab ich kein Bock drauf zu warten ohne zu zocken!


----------



## Knurrbauch (20. August 2010)

Heute auf der Gamescom sind noch Vollversionen verschenkt worden, kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es die demnächst nicht mehr im Laden gibt. Und Patience ist total toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (20. August 2010)

Knurrbauch, erzähl mir was über rock band 3 :OO

EDIT: Haha, und gestern hat sich GameOne noch darüber beschwert, dass sie nur blöde schlüsselanhänger geschenkt bekamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. August 2010)

Würde ich, habe ich aber nicht getestet; habe lieber 2 Stunden für SW:TOR angestanden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ich muss schon sagen, Hobbits mit Bärten sehen voll tight aus. Geile Idee der Devs, wünsch ich mir für die Starren als Detailoption beim Barbier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (23. August 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Würde ich, habe ich aber nicht getestet; habe lieber 2 Stunden für SW:TOR angestanden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann erzähl was darüber *sabber*


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. August 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Dann erzähl was darüber *sabber*


http://instantsfun.es/legendary


----------

